# 6WBMO~Anyone?



## CosmePro (Jul 19, 2010)

Checkin in to see if anyone has done or is doing the 6 Week Body Makeover?


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 6, 2010)

I did and it was awesome. I lost 15lbs and went from a size 18 to a 12-14.


----------

